# 2014 Cruze 6speed 1.4 vs. 1.4eco



## j3evely (Jun 8, 2016)

I am looking at a 2014 1lt chevy cruze with the 1.4l turbo and a 6 speed manual transmission (RS appearance).

Can anyone tell me the difference between the 1.4l and the 1.4l eco?

Is the gas milage better on the eco, and if so, is it substantial? 

What is your personal opinion between the two?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

The ECO has higher gears, lighter 17" wheels vs 16", a rear spoiler, and active shutters behind the grill. Also, no spare tire on the ECO. Yes, the ECO can get better gas mileage than the LT. I cross shopped them when new, and I determined paying $1k more for the ECO was not worth it, plus the cost down the road for new tires would be higher. Buying a used one would be a matter of preference if they cost the same.

I have averaged 33 mpg lifetime for 30k miles on my 14 LT. If you look at Fuelly, probably can get a good comparison. The ECO model does quite a bit better, especially on the highway (probably 5 mpg)


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

As mentioned above, the Eco has no spare tire, active grill shutters, lighter rims, and different gearing. The biggest reason it get better gas mileage is the gearing. The LT transmission's 6th gear has the exact same ratio as the Eco 5th gear. The table below shows the gear ratios. If you drive the car really hard, the gap between 1st and 2nd for the Eco is bigger and can accentuate the notorious 1-2 grind when you speed shift high in the RPM range. However, I have the 1LT and I still sometimes get the 1-2 grind. The manual transmissions in these cars don't appreciate hard treatment. 

If you do end up getting a manual transmission Cruze, either Eco or LT you'll want to look into changing the transmission fluid. GM under filled these transmissions with ~1.6 quarts of a really thin OEM fluid. They've since changed the fill requirements to 2.5 quarts. Using a thicker amsoil synchromesh or 75W-90 will help eliminate/reduce the 1-2 grind if you drive hard. Using 2.5 quarts helps with the heat dissipation of these compact transmissions and also reduces wear on the 5th/6th shaft.

Cruze Eco (Getrag M32 MF3):
1st: 4.27
2nd: 2.16
3rd: 1.30
4th: 0.96
5th: 0.74
6th: 0.61


Cruze 1LT (Getrag M32 MR5):
1st: 4.27
2nd: 2.35
3rd: 1.48
4th: 1.07
5th: 0.88
6th: 0.74


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What is your daily drive like? If it's predominately above 45 MPH with no stops go with the ECO MT.


----------

